# General > Politics >  Who does this belong to !

## BetterTogether

Here's a bit of a controversial one Who does the Saltire belong to ?

The people of Scotland as a whole.
Supporters on Independence Only.
SNP Voters only.

Is it not time the flat was reclaimed from Political oppurtunists to represent the whole nation once again.

----------


## cptdodger

I put anybody who is Scottish anywhere. Unfortunately I would not have one anywhere near me now, to me it would indicate I vote SNP and voted Yes, and I am not having that !

----------


## Alien Adrenaline Reflex

i voted for the people of scotland but that would include anyone who is scottish anywhere as they are the people oif scotland.  wikipedia has a good page that makes for a good read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Scotland

----------


## Struan Mackie

Without a shadow of a doubt it is for Scots regardless of where they are.

In a roundabout way, it reminds me of the story of soldiers coming to fight from all corners of the empire despite never having set foot on the shores of Britain. 
They did so because of what the flag they were fighting under represented, even in places we could easily call foreign climbs, that flag was as much theirs as it was ours.

Regardless of where you nobody can take away what your flag represents, the union jack and the saltire are both my flags.

----------


## piratelassie

To me the union flag represents Britains colonial past and that is not something to be proud of.

----------


## rob murray

> To me the union flag represents Britains colonial past and that is not something to be proud of.


Well thats your opinion isnt it

----------


## golach

> To me the union flag represents Britains colonial past and that is not something to be proud of.


I served under three Ensigns, Red, Blue, and White makes me very proud to have that honour

----------

